# Nissan or Toyota?



## dangerm0use (Apr 3, 2005)

I read somewhere that a Toyota was the most reliable vehicle of them all. It said that these vehicles do not break down often. I have a 93 sentra with 111k miles on it. I was contemplating whether or not to sell my car to buy a mid 90s Tercel. They are small and good on gas. Does anyone have any experience with Tercels or can offer their advice? Thanks.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

dangerm0use said:


> I read somewhere that a Toyota was the most reliable vehicle of them all. It said that these vehicles do not break down often. I have a 93 sentra with 111k miles on it. I was contemplating whether or not to sell my car to buy a mid 90s Tercel. They are small and good on gas. Does anyone have any experience with Tercels or can offer their advice? Thanks.



I almost think Tercels had a fairly common engine issue like head gaskets or something. I can't remember for sure though. But I had a friend that owned one and I know he needded to rebuild his engine, and I think he said something about it being a common failing that caused the rebuild need.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

id go for a used Corolla over a tercel


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think any car will last as long as you keep them up.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Toyota>Honda>Nissan*. They're all, pretty much,
equally good, though, IMO, as far as longevity/reliability
goes, at least mechanically. I've had one Toyota that
died after 300K+ miles, due to timing chain failure,
(I bought it at 280K and don't know if the chain was
ever even serviced?). Both my Honda and Nissan 
have equivalent mileage, (40K+/-), but the Nissan's 
a real pain on small problems, (driver's side pw 
for one  ), and the Honda's never had any 
problems since I bought it, new.
The Nissan's a good, reliable car, though; I'm glad I
bought it. IMO, just save your money and keep driving
the '93 Sentra...what's the gas milage difference?


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Rylinkus said:


> I almost think Tercels had a fairly common engine issue like head gaskets or something. I can't remember for sure though. But I had a friend that owned one and I know he needded to rebuild his engine, and I think he said something about it being a common failing that caused the rebuild need.


I think your friend's feeding you BS, but having a Tercel
as my "whip" just doesn't feel right, with me . As
a daily driver, I think it's a good car.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

if you go Toyota, get a early 80s Corolla GTS hatchback


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I had a 95 Tercel. It got killer MPG, in the low 30's. It was slow as piss, but it was well made. I only had it about 2 years before I plowed into the back of a 75 Ford pickup, which is the equivalent of throwing an aluminum can over a 10 story building, but it was good for what it was.

If I remember, it was easy to maintain too. Oil filter was easy to grab, and the interior was easy to keep clean.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i dont like tercels, they look to geo-ish, keep the sentra


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

This is one of those industry things not opinion things. Toyota makes the best. Not vs. nissan, vs. everyone. Honda follows, and the nissan. After comes hyundai/kia. Hyunday kia are now that good, it's not that the others are slacking.

Seth


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Any Toyota with the 4A-FE Engine > All.

Newer Toyotas are crap compared to the awesomeness that was the 4AF4, according to inside sources. (Longtime Toyota mechanic)

My '90 Corolla has 300k km on it, uses the 4AFE and is showing no signs of slowing down.

_____ [RAMBLE] ______

Although, the Pulsar I used to have with the E16i was still going strong after 160k km and 18 years. Both cars seemed to be well made, the T-roof in the Pulsar didn't leak, but some of the vinyl on one pannel was tearing, and the driver's door lock wire was rattling at times.

In my Corolla, I need to re-seal the place that the speedometer cable attatches to, it gets frozen at times and makes a loud noise in the mornings if I go too fast. 

_____ [/RAMBLE] _______

I would say Toyota > Nissan quality/reliablity wise, but Nissan is not a bad choice.


----------



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

currently owning a toyota starlet gt turbo never gave me any trouble and it is lightly modded aswell... would love to own a skyline someday


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i once had an 85 toyota tercel wagon as a dd when i first got my license. carburated, slow as hell, high mileage, but still reliable and fun to drive.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah the new toyotas arent that reliable and of high quality i heard but i know for a fact those lil toyota pickups last forever, my friend has 2 of them, both over 200,000 miles and still running strong with just basic maintence


----------



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

true pickups are really durable dude..mine is a daily driven car .. was doin 13.9sec down the strip with a not so good start but wat can i say just love me car  soon gona drops it into the 12secs bracket :hal:


----------



## dangerm0use (Apr 3, 2005)

sicksilver99 said:


> i dont like tercels, they look to geo-ish, keep the sentra



i think i heard somewhere that the geos and corollas have the same engine. can someone confirm this or am i thinking about a different toyota model?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

The 93-97 Corolla is exactly the same as... the Prism? Well, one of the Geo Models. I don't know of any other joint ventures with Geo.

Maude - "Oh, go faster Neddy!"
Ned - "I CAN'T, IT'S A GEO!"


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

geo prizms, chevy prizms all are re-badged corollas.


----------

